# Secretary of State - U.S. state office



## manuycacu

Hi everybody! 
A question: what would be the equivalent of the office of Secretary of State (the person who, among other things, signs the Apostilles of puiblic documents in the US)? I've always had doubts about it. Is it something like our Ministros?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## David

En el gobierno federal, Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Canciller
En los gobiernos estatales, Ministro de Gobernación


----------



## cuchuflete

manuycacu said:
			
		

> Hi everybody!
> A question: what would be the equivalent of the office of Secretary of State (the person who, among other things, signs the Apostilles of puiblic documents in the US)? I've always had doubts about it. Is it something like our Ministros?
> Thanks a lot!!


Hola Manycacu,
I would translate Secretary of State as Secretario del Estado.  Yes, a US government cabinet secretary es un ministro.

Have a look at this:  http://www.spanish.state.gov/

saludos,

Cuchu


----------



## manuycacu

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Luigiyankee

El cargo de "Secretary of State" en Estados Unidos, no corresponde al de "Secretario de Estado", al menos en España, sino al de "Ministro de Exteriores". El "Secretario de Estado", en España, es un cargo inmediatamente inferior. No conozco el correspondiente cargo en USA, pero seguro que existe. Probablemente sea "Vice-Secretary of State".


----------



## maya_25

how do you call the person who, among other things, signs the Apostilles of puiblic documents in the US. It's not "Secretario  de Estado" (in Mexico) because the person is in charge of foreign politcs thanks for your help


----------



## BocaJuniors

Creo que todos hablamos del "MINISTRO DE RELACIONES EXTERIORES". Eso de traducirlo a "Secretario de Estado" me parece muy literal sin embargo respeto las traducciones de todos. Creo que la equivalencia de tal cargo en nuestros paises es el antes mencionado. Decir "Secretario de Estado" se entiende pero no es apropiado, pienso yo, sin ofender a nadie.


----------



## Luigiyankee

Hola de nuevo.

Una pequeña corrección de mi propio comentario. En España el equivalente a "Secretary of State" se traduce como "Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores", aunque de manera coloquial se le denomina "Ministro de Exteriores".

Insisto. Por lo menos en España, el Secretario de Estado para Asuntos Exteriores es el grado inmediatamente inferior al de ministro. No corresponde al de Secretary of State, aunque se tienda a pensar que si.

Slds. Luigi.


----------



## manuycacu

De acuerdo pero, el que firma las apostillas, ¿será el propio ministro? Suena poco creible. Yo siempre supuse que el que las firma es un "clerk" o algo asi, por eso me cuadraba lo de secretario de estado, como si fuera una especie de respresentante del canciller con algun cargo suficiente para firmar las apostillas pero sin ser el ministro. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Luigiyankee

Hola de nuevo.

Pués si te soy sincero no se exactamente lo que son las "apostillas". Solo lo he oido una vez y en ese caso estaba relacionado con unos documentos que mandaba un notario desde el extranjero y que debían llegar "apostillados" por el consulado Español en aquel pais (concretamente Francia).

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que no me imagino al ministro apostillando algo personalmente. Entiendo que es una labor de los funcionarios del ministerio o de los distintos consulados o embajadas. Desde luego tampoco veo al Secretario de Estado encargandose de ello.

De todas maneras si me explicas lo que entiendes por apostillar igual se trata de otra cosa. No lo se.

Slds. Luigi.


----------



## manuycacu

La apostille es una certificacion de firma (Ley 23.458 Aprobación de la Convención de La Haya que suprime la exigencia de legalización de documentos públicos extranjeros) que se adjunta a los documentos. Su redaccion es la siguiente:
Apostille 
(COnvención de La Haya du 5 octobre 1961)
1. País...................................................... El presente documento público
2. Ha sido firmado por ...........................................................................
3. Actuando en calidad de ......................................................................
4. Lleva el sello/timbre de ...................................................... Certificado 
5. En.....................................................................................................
6. El día................................................................................................
7. Por ..................................................................................................
8. Bajo el N°.........................................................................................
9. Sello / Timbre...................................................................................
10. Firma: .............................................................................................​ 
Podes mirar esta pagina:
http://www.escribahia.org/Lahaya.htm

Espero que te sea útil!!


----------



## Luigiyankee

Entiendo.Es decir, un certificado.Pues si. Estos certificados no los firma ni el Consul, ni el Ministro, ni el Secretario de Estado, ni la Secretaria de Estado de EE.UU. en persona.Esto lo rellena un administrativo en el consulado correspondiente, le pone el sello y fuera.


----------



## nv1962

Ejem... Acabo de toparme con esto y...

Manuycacu con toda la razón insiste en que en EE.UU. es, al menos en forma, el _Secretary of State_ quien rubrica la autenticidad de un documento de procedencia (o con destino) internacional.

Quizá la confusión se deba a que el _Secretary of State_ *no* es la persona que se ocupa de gestionar las relaciones exteriores a nivel _nacional_. Aquel cargo, aunque coloquialmente también es conocido por _Secretary of State_ corresponde realmente al _Secretary of the U.S. State Department_ que es su título formal, y que se "traduce" como correspondiente al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores en otros países: es el máximo responsable de la diplomacia de un gobierno a nivel nacional. En Argentina (y presumiblemente también en Chile, creo, e incluso en Uruguay) se le llama también Canciller.

Sin embargo, quien "autentifica" los documentos en EE.UU. (como lo que busca Manuycacu) es un oficial a nivel _estatal_ - o sea, a nivel de los 50 estados que componen los EE.UU. (más algunos territorios, p.ej. Puerto Rico). Y resulta que el cargo ese oficial estatal es, oficialmente, el del _Secretary of State_, o sea: Secretario del Estado. Ese nombre ya sugiere el ámbito más bien de máximo responsable a nivel administrativo; se le podría considerar también como "el notario máximo" de un determinado estado individual. Por supuesto tiene otras responsabilidades, como p.ej. "organizar" y certificar resultados de elecciones, pero eso no viene a cuenta aquí. Si de veras hay interés, ofrezco aquí enlace al sitio del SoS del estado en el que resido, Nevada, para que vean qué es lo que hace.

La conclusión, que ya vamos para largo: aquel cargo al que hace referencia Manuycacu es el de *Secretario del Estado*. Conviene evitar toda confusión posible en la traducción con ese "otro" cargo, a nivel federal en EE.UU. pero con responsabilidades absolutamente diferentes.


----------



## Luigiyankee

Nunca te acostarás
sin saber una cosa más.

Gracias por la aclaración.

Slds. Luigi.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Y si es el *State Secretary to Jan Björklund*? 

¿es el mismo secretario de estado o ministro de ralciones exteriores?

(?)


----------



## nv1962

Jan Björklund es _ministro_, lleva actualmente la cartera de Educación en el gobierno sueco.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

hey,

Thanks for the explanation, but I was not asking for Jan's position, I was asking for:

_Bertil Östberg, State Secretary to Jan Björklund, the education minister._

*So, is Bertil secretario de estado or ministro de relaciones exteriore*s?


----------



## nv1962

You're welcome, but "_State Secretary to [portfolio holder's name]_" doesn't make much sense; more bluntly put, it's incoherent English language usage.

In the case of Mr. Östberg, he's State Secretary _for Education._ He's not appointed "to" someone else, and less so "to serve" someone else (e.g. the "real" portfolio holder, i.e. the Minister).

So, if the original writer's intent was to convey that Mr. Östberg is State Secretary *under* Jan Björklund, that's what it should have said. Alternatively, it's [State Secretary] *for* Education - the portfolio, not the name of the minister holding it.

The translation, literally, would be therefore: "Bertil Östberg, el secretario de Estado *ante* Jan Björklund, ministro de Educación"

If you believe that preposition doesn't make sense in Spanish either, you're absolutely right. Sometimes, inserting a [sic] helps to highlight an error in the original.

Editado para añadir: el nombre de la cartera va en mayúsculas: ministro de *E*ducación, secretario de *E*stado para *R*elaciones *E*xteriores, *D*irector *G*eneral para *A*suntos *S*ociales...


----------



## Sofia Gomez

nv1962 said:


> You're welcome, but "_State Secretary to [portfolio holder's name]_" doesn't make much sense; more bluntly put, it's incoherent English language usage.
> 
> In the case of Mr. Östberg, he's State Secretary _for Education._ He's not appointed "to" someone else, and less so "to serve" someone else (e.g. the "real" portfolio holder, i.e. the Minister).
> 
> So, if the original writer's intent was to convey that Mr. Östberg is State Secretary *under* Jan Björklund, that's what it should have said. Alternatively, it's [State Secretary] *for* Education - the portfolio, not the name of the minister holding it.
> 
> The translation, literally, would be therefore: "Bertil Östberg, el secretario de Estado *ante* Jan Björklund, ministro de Educación"
> 
> If you believe that preposition doesn't make sense in Spanish either, you're absolutely right. Sometimes, inserting a [sic] helps to highlight an error in the original.
> 
> Editado para añadir: el nombre de la cartera va en mayúsculas: ministro de *E*ducación, secretario de *E*stado para *R*elaciones *E*xteriores, *D*irector *G*eneral para *A*suntos *S*ociales...


 
Well, I don't know, but it has been literally taken from "The Economist."
So, is it correct to say Bertil Östberg, State Secretary* to* Jan Björklund, the education minister (???) or not (???)
 
I think the preposition *"ante"* meaning *"to"* could work, but I haven't heard it. Many other people have.
 

 
What do you think?


----------



## nv1962

(I don't think the Economist necessarily merits reverence as a beacon of either logic or linguistic excellence in _any_ human language, but that's just a snarky aside.)

I suggested the use in Spanish of "ante" only to _replicate the error_ as faithfully as possible. In this gray area of emulating erroneous language, *whatever works* should do the trick.

Having said that: I don't want to extend my comment here any further, as the topic at hand concerns itself with translation of the term _Secretary of State_ as used *in the United States* for the person in charge (among other things) of certifying Apostilles, *not* "Secretary of State" as used (among other places) in Europe, for the governmental position that in US parliance often is translated as "junior minister" or even "deputy minister" (worse translations aside, such as "deputy secretary").


----------



## hermenator

Estimados colegas, con todo respeto para sus traducciones y si les sirve mi experiencia como abogado, creo firmemente que Secretary of State no se debe traducir literalmente como "Secretario de Estado". Un Secretario de Estado es el titular de cualquier Secretaría de Estado, ya sea a nivel Estatal o Federal, es decir, es un miembro del gabinete del Presidente o del Gobernador, en su caso.

Aquí parece ser que efectivamente se trata de un Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores, pero a nivel estatal ¿por qué no? Ministro, al menos en México, no es del uso común en la jerga legal, sino más bien en España. Por lo general, existen muchas Secretarías de Estado que se repiten a nivel estatal y federal, e.g. Secretaría de Finanzas, Secretaría de Economía, Secretaría de Gobernación, Secretaría de Educación, etc. y ¿por qué no? Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores.

EL problema estriba que aquí en México las apostillas no las realiza la Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores, sino la Secretaría de Gobernación. Y para salir de dudas y de dimes y diretes, les mando la siguiente liga:
https://www.dgae.unam.mx/normativ/tramites_y_servicios/apostille.html

Salu2


----------



## nv1962

Pues también con mis respetos, me parece que la confusión se acaba de cobrar _otra víctima_ más.

Con Secretary of State en el sentido de *este* hilo (remito a la primera entrada que abre el tema) *no* se refiere al equivalente de canciller, ministro de Exteriores, etc. sino a una figura *estatal* - a nivel de cada uno de los 50 estados. Vea el caso del secretario de Estado de Nevada, por ejemplo.

*Añadido más tarde*: para aclarar la naturaleza de la confusión exacta: es que, lamentablemente, hay *dos* cargos en uso en EE.UU. que tienen un nombre muy parecido: el que se encarga de relaciones exteriores (a nivel federal, en estos momentos lo ostenta la Sra. Clinton) y otro, que se encarga de asuntos de certificación a nivel estatal (como el del enlace que ofrecí en esta misma entrada).

En EE.UU. las apostillas son gestionadas a nivel estatal, no federal. Que yo sepa, en los demás países, pasa por un ministerio (o sea, a nivel nacional / federal) que puede ser el de Justicia, Gobernación, o cualquier otro que certifica actas y documentos oficiales de las Administraciones Públicas. En México sería el departamento de Gobernación; en la mayoría de países en la UE, sería el ministerio de Justicia.

Ya para poner puntos sobre íes: aquí se puede ver que, efectivamente, es el secretario de Estado (el estatal, no federal) quien se ocupa de la apostillas.


----------



## hermenator

Mi estimado colega cotemporáneo de la Guerra de Vietnam:

Salvo tu mejor opinión, creo que a ambos nos asiste la razón, sólo que de diferentes perspectivas. Es el vaso medio vacío o medio lleno. 

Tu estás en lo correcto desde la lengua de partida, pues las ligas que me pones son en efecto correctas en inglés. Y yo estoy en lo correcto desde la lengua meta, pues la liga que te señalo es en español, y en el caso concreto, de México.

Empero, no podemos traducir Secretary of State como Secretario de Estado por la simple y sencilla razón que esa figura es ambigua y no lo entendería en México, ningún abogado (quizás tú como traductor sí, pues conoce el calco linguístico de donde proviene). 

Lo que hay que hacer no es propiamente un calco, sino una equivalencia, pues como bien dices, no son exactamente iguales los cargos, al menos desde la esfera de gobierno a que se manejan (allá estatal y aquí federal). Y es que la finalidad máxima de una traducción es la comprensión del texto por el lector meta, no por el fuente (quien ya tiene el texto original a su poder). 

Salu2


----------



## nv1962

Todo depende de todo.

Si se traduce, por poner un ejemplo, Secretary of State con Ministro (o Ministerio) de la Gobernación, no sólo se confunde una función estatal por otra nacional/federal, sino que encima se da una _falsa_ impresión al lector de que entiende lo que pone.

Al igual que pasa con nombres propios de agencias oficiales, mi experiencia dicta que la mejor solución es ofrecer una traducción semánticamente correcta, y luego - donde corresponda - una explicación parentética o a pie de página.

El que no se entienda "secretario de Estado" por no existir esa función _con ese significado_ ni implica que quien lo lea (siempre que vaya previsto de esa explicación) es necesariamente _incapaz_ de comprenderlo, ni que exista algún tipo de obligación de _forzar_ toda traducción a que siga, a modo rectilíneo, la organizión institucional existente en otro país.

Me parece, por dar otro ejemplo, muy lógico que abogados, albañiles y pilotos en México no tengan peculiar ahinco por saber cómo se distribuyen las funciones estatales en EE.UU., y que tienden a pensar en paralelos: "ah, hace algo así como nuestro Ministerio de la Gobernación" Pero cuando se sustituye un término específico por otro _equivocado_ sí que hay un problema: no se puede emplear un término para una función estatal con un significado muy específico, por otro con una clarísima connotación de entidad federal, sólo por _comodidad._

Llevando el ejemplo a un extremo, creo que eso sería el equivalente de sustituir "Obama" por "Calderón".

El que "no se entienda" (por cierto y correcto que sea el argumento) no es excusa para no ofrecer, sobre todo en traducciones formales, una oportunidad de un entendimiento mejor. Al fin y al cabo, no sólo se trata de bombear palabras de un idioma a otro, si no hacer _intelegible_ el texto _en su contexto apropiado_.

Las Notas del Traductor no son un espanto; son la marca del profesional.


----------



## hermenator

Tienes razón, en que en lugar de una equivalencia puede caber una explicación, como método válido dentro de la traducción. Ciertamente, puede ser más profesional, por más abundante, y más si es dirigido a neófitos en el tema. Pero el calco, a mi punto de ver no es sino una salida cómoda para no ahondar en el tema de la correcta equivalencia.

Así las cosas, en el caso concreto de Secretary of State, te exhortaría a poner la anotación si quieres ser entendido, pues lo lógico para un texto legal meta es que lo lea un abogado, no un traductor, ni un piloto, y mucho menos un albañil (si es que sabe leer). Así como no se podría pretender que, como traductor que eres, conocieras de aviones ni de mezclas de pavimentación tampoco. Como bien dicen...zapatero a tus zapatos. 

En este caso, no se habla de un texto para el público en general, pues ningún texo legal lo es, así como tampoco lo sería un artículo científico (cuyos lectores se esperaría también fueran científicos y no pilotos). Caso contrario podría ser una receta de cocina o un libro de superación personal, donde sí cabría que explicaras todo lo necesario para quien necesita la explicación.

Así, como no me imagino una medicina de la farmacia con anotaciones al pie de página sobre qué significa cada ingrediente o compuesto, pues se supone que es el médico quien la debe leer e interpretar, no dando pie a la automedicación. Imagina la de paréntesis que se tendrían que poner.

Creo que se justifica la anotación entre paréntesis, en el caso que no haya equivalencia posible (como es el caso de algunas leyes), caso distinto a éste, donde claramente la encontramos en la liga anterior.

Pero viva el libre albedrío y que cada quien ponga lo que guste, colega, y que sean los lectores quienes juzguen lo buenas o malas de nuestras traducciones, no nosotros. 

Cheers!


----------



## nv1962

No quiero ni divagar ni extenderme. Vuelvo a remitir simplemente a la pregunta original, reseñando el lugar de procedencia indicado por el peticionario (o sea, Argentina): 





manuycacu said:


> what would be the equivalent of the office of Secretary of State (the person who, among other things, signs the Apostilles of puiblic documents in the US)? I've always had doubts about it. Is it something like our Ministros?


No aprecio _ningún_ indicio de un contexto específico, de una aplicación concreta; _se desconoce_ si la fuente (y por ende su traducción) es un texto formal o bien informal. En cambio, *sí* se sabe que se pide _una traducción de referencia_.

Como en los diccionarios (que, por cierto, tienden a ser más bien _glosarios bilingües_ que auténticos diccionarios, pero para qué perderse en más tangentes). Al igual que los diccionarios, se supone que las equivalencias que se ofrecen en ellos son _todas_ correctas, al tiempo que _todas_ erran, al no ser ni poder ser _específicas_ para la aplicación concreta del usuario quien los consulte (es por ello que hay que _saber_ usar un diccionario, en lugar de copiar a ciegas lo que aquel _sugiere_ y, peor aún, alegar su autoridad simplemente derivada de una mención _inter paribus_).

Por dar otro ejemplo, quizá más cercano a su área de especialización: cuando en algún tribunal en los EE.UU. a un acusado se le imputa un cargo de _larceny_ es mejor traducirlo con 'latrocinio' - con absoluta independencia de la cara de besugo que probablemente ponga el acusado, al escuchar el término - en lugar de usar términos de uso más comunes como 'robo' o 'hurto'; la explicación del contexto y de su significado pertinente corresponde, *de manera exclusiva*, a los togados (juez y letrados) y _nunca_ al intérprete jurado. De hacer lo contrario, nunca aprobará el examen de certificación.

Una cosa es 'explicar' (en el caso aquí, p.ej.: 'se trata de un cargo comparable al Ministerio de Gobernación') y otra es _traducir_. Son dos cosas diferentes y separadas. Cuando se pide _la_ traducción, como creo es el caso aquí, a modo de consulta de diccionario, hay que distinguir entre sugerencias más exactas y aquellas más distantes o 'libres'.


----------



## k-in-sc

It is true that every U.S. state has a secretary of state, but that position is not comparable either to the national secretary of state or to any other federal office, and definitely would not involve signing any international document.


----------



## hermenator

En Argentina, de donde mencionas que es el autor de la publicación, la apostilla la firma el "Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores y Culto".
 
Aquí viene todo el trámite:
http://www.gestiones-tramites.com/servicios.html


----------



## sharkie

En mi opinion personal yo diria que si en Estados Unidos es Secretary of State en Mexico se traduciria de acuerdo a los organos gubernamentales  como : Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores.


----------



## nv1962

Sorry, but that's a *wrong* translation. Look at the OP, if you please:





manuycacu said:


> A question: what would be the equivalent of the office of Secretary of State (the person who, among other things, *signs the Apostilles of puiblic documents in the US*)?


 Here's a list of authorities that issue apostilles in Mexico - none of them are related to the Foreign Ministry (to use an alternative, non-US equivalent denomination of the _federal_ State Dept.)

Again: please look at the OP before offering suggestions that ride along on the tail of a comet, taking off to another galaxy far, far away...

Edited to add: in the Wikipedia article on the Hague Convention (related to apostilles) it significantly mentions: 





> In the United States, apostilles are usually affixed  by the *secretary  of state* in each US state or territory. It may be necessary for an  intermediary official to affix a certification that the original  signatory (notary or clerk) was authorized to sign the public document,  leading to a complex process for obtaining the apostille.


 Please follow the link to the three words I highlighted in bold to understand, for once and for all, the difference between a "secretary of state" and the Secretary of the US State Department which often (but incorrectly) is abbreviated to "secretary of state."


----------



## hermenator

Excelente liga, compañero. Y ya para aclararle la duda al pobre que publicó la pregunta original, ¿quedaría así no?

Secretary of the US State Department = Secretario de Gobernación/Subsecretario de Gobierno
(documentos federales)

Secretary of State = Secretario General de Gobierno
(documentos estatales)

Salu2


----------



## nv1962

En el caso _específico_ de una traducción para uso (y disfrute) en México, diría que *sí*.


----------



## sharkie

Muchas Gracias Nv1962, creoo que la confusion fue aclarada.


----------



## cuadriga72

Luigiyankee said:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Pués si te soy sincero no se exactamente lo que son las "apostillas". Solo lo he oido una vez y en ese caso estaba relacionado con unos documentos que mandaba un notario desde el extranjero y que debían llegar "apostillados" por el consulado Español en aquel pais (concretamente Francia).
> 
> Pero estoy de acuerdo en que no me imagino al ministro apostillando algo personalmente. Entiendo que es una labor de los funcionarios del ministerio o de los distintos consulados o embajadas. Desde luego tampoco veo al Secretario de Estado encargandose de ello.
> 
> De todas maneras si me explicas lo que entiendes por apostillar igual se trata de otra cosa. No lo se.
> 
> Slds. Luigi.




Yo he visto "Apostilla de La Haya" o Legalización de documentos en España. La palabra viene del francés «apostille». Luigi, puedes averiguar más mirando la historia del Convenio de La Haya de 1961.


----------

